# Anyone else have ferrets?



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Surely I'm not the only ferret owner on here? 

I love my babies so much, they never bite and are desexed so they don't smell much. They are so playful and full of joy, you can't not smile with a ferret around!

I currently have 6 fuzzies, but have had 9 of my own over the years + one foster I took on for a little while.

These are my 3 who aren't with me any more - Scrat, Minky and Fred








And my current 6 who are always causing mischief :biggrin1: From top left to bottom right: Iceman, Yuki, Luna, Goose, Maverick and Kito


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I used to have a ferret! His name was Farley. I used to work at a pet store where we sold them. My job included playing with them every day to keep them socialized and that was so fun. They have such charecter. 
I love ferrets so much! I can't wait to buy a house so I can have another one.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Unfortunately, they're illegal in CA (not that that stops people LOL), so I never had the pleasure of having them. But I think they are awesome little critters.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am in California and my daughters boyfriend was walking in his neighborhood and found one! We put up signs and ad in the paper and no one responded so we named him "Benny". We were so in love with him we got another one, "Tyson" because he would bite your ears. Tyson was very naughty! Soon Benny had a tumor growing in his ear. My horse vet and I were talking Ferrets and he said he had had two for many years and both had died of old age and he was looking for two more. I told him about Benny and the tumor and asked if her would be willing to take my two and treat Benny. He was thrilled and I was so happy Benny would get surgery for his tumor (you can't take them to vets in California).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't had ferrets, but I have had and still love and long for a guinea pig. The girl I had in college was a silkie and was white and red. She was super sweet and lived to be about ten years old.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I had guinea pigs too--love them.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

It's a shame that they're illegal in so many places  They're illegal in Queensland Aus as well. 

I'm not a huge fan of guinea pigs, I had one as a kid, but I just don't think they're for me. I do love rabbits though, I've had 2 over the years and have recently been pondering about getting a couple and building a large bunny enclosure for them


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We had to have our dishwasher fixed yesterday. There is a piece of the kick board next to the dishwasher that is missing and the ferrets used to take all their treasures there. The repair guy found all sorts of treasures. Dog toys, about 6 balls, some that light up, 2 cat toys, and a can of pepper, an old mascara. Funny this happened right as this thread came up! The light up ball belonged to my jack russell terrier...;(


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> We had to have our dishwasher fixed yesterday. There is a piece of the kick board next to the dishwasher that is missing and the ferrets used to take all their treasures there. The repair guy found all sorts of treasures. Dog toys, about 6 balls, some that light up, 2 cat toys, and a can of pepper, an old mascara. Funny this happened right as this thread came up! The light up ball belonged to my jack russell terrier...;(


Haha, typical ferret, stashing everything 

Reminds me of this video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_UyqImB4yw


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

By the way,on September 10, 2002, Governor Davis signed AB-3055 into law making it legal for California veterinarians and their employees to see and treat ferrets. The ferrets, themselves, are still illegal though.


----------

